# Hamilton’s Khaki Navy Frogman Automatic is Ready for Action



## PilotPhill

Looks interesting. How does that crown guard work?


----------



## Beardedmark84

I'm feeling it!


----------



## Cheverian

PilotPhill said:


> Looks interesting. How does that crown guard work?


I'm guessing it remains fixed in place and you simply move the crown beneath it.


----------



## leadbelly2550

they went big compared to the 42mm frogman - same size as the prior titanium/1000 meter version. Pretty short between the lugs for a watch that size, just over 51mm. That's a mini-trend with moderately-priced Swatch, look at the Tissot Seastar 2000. 

I saw a video that shows how the crown guard works. when you unscrew the crown, the bottom edge of the crown guard swings outward just a little - looks like it's still attached - to allow operation of the crown. when you screw the crown back down, it locks the crown guard in place. interesting.


----------



## CitizenDino

Sort of looks great. Absolutely not what I would pay for, but that is more about me than the watch.


----------



## Batboy

Damn! I was hoping it would be titanium.


----------



## HABUMIKE

When are people going to realize that military divers solve the problem of "stealthing" their watches by placing a cover over them, not by blacking out the features on the watch itself?


----------



## Medusa

HABUMIKE said:


> When are people going to realize that military divers solve the problem of "stealthing" their watches by placing a cover over them, not by blacking out the features on the watch itself?


These are fashion divers.


----------



## Dedcakes

I’m not into huge watches but I don’t think it looks bad (all SS version). The price seems reasonable.


----------



## Danno89

I wonder if the black out lume is any good. I have a Longines marine Nationale and it has dark grey lume and it’s only bright for a minute or two, and unusable after about 10 mins. 
I like the look of these though.


----------



## timpaniare4me

Danno89 said:


> I wonder if the black out lume is any good. I have a Longines marine Nationale and it has dark grey lume and it’s only bright for a minute or two, and unusable after about 10 mins.
> I like the look of these though.


Wondering the same thing - the PVD finish looks stealthy without being "tacticool" so, if the lume works, they could have a winner.


----------



## MKTime

I LOVE Hammies, but I can’t stand blackout watches. Shame about that one. 

My only fear with this frogman release is that crown guard. Reminds me of the Citizen Grand Touring - which had a monster crown that made it uncomfortable. I’d worry this will be the same…


----------



## snowbongo

Can't go wrong if it's khaki AND navy, yet black! 😉


----------



## ABS1

Interesting - I like the SS versions and am glad to see no day/date complication.


----------



## Papillon

Ugh, not my thing


----------



## LincsBlueNose

Very Planet Ocean ish 🤔


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Interesting.. decent price for a quality robust watch such as this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLWoodster

Looks really cool. Now Hamilton jsut needs teams of Frogmen to use it to make it legit.


----------



## GP7742

HABUMIKE said:


> When are people going to realize that military divers solve the problem of "stealthing" their watches by placing a cover over them, not by blacking out the features on the watch itself?


I'm guessing you're referring to their sleeve from their uniform? I don't know much about the practices of naval divers around the world.


----------



## Dr Arkham

I prefer the last version of the Frogman. My kid has one and it’s an outstanding watch.


----------



## Henry Bowman

Velcro watch straps with covers were common. 
If Hami didn't put a budweiser on the watch anyway and Frogman is just its name, Kudos to them.
Even JLC whom I love as a company has some 24 year old video gamer designing their dive watches....morons....does no one at that company even dive????
But I digress.
It seems to me a decent watch at an affordable price. And yes lots of Military divers do still wear mech watches. 
The blacked out version is just silly from a tool watch perspective.
Reminds me of the stupidest car trend I have seen, you all know what I am about to say, right?
Blacked out tail light lenses!
Almost smashed a little nissan p/u the other day because I thought his break lights were running lights!
But I digress....


----------



## Ringolevio

Medusa said:


> These are fashion divers.


Yup. 'Sorta like those vehicles with factory-blacked out badges and chrome; 'reminds me of the Pennsylvania Dutch, who paint over the chrome on their vehicles (yeah, they do have cars'n'trucks, not just horse-drawn vehicles).


----------



## Ringolevio

Henry Bowman said:


> Velcro watch straps with covers were common.
> If Hami didn't put a budweiser on the watch anyway and Frogman is just its name, Kudos to them.
> Even JLC whom I love as a company has some 24 year old video gamer designing their dive watches....morons....does no one at that company even dive????
> But I digress.
> It seems to me a decent watch at an affordable price. And yes lots of Military divers do still wear mech watches.
> The blacked out version is just silly from a tool watch perspective.
> Reminds me of the stupidest car trend I have seen, you all know what I am about to say, right?
> Blacked out tail light lenses!
> Almost smashed a little nissan p/u the other day because I thought his break lights were running lights!
> But I digress....


I was gonna "Love" your post, but I took off a couple of points for "break lights."


----------



## Ringolevio

Whenever I read a description of an automatic diver like this and the movement is not identified, I think, "Well, it's probably *not *an ETA 2824-2!"


----------



## dwbosch

Great watches. This Ref H774450 Khaki Field Titanium Navy Frogman was the first auto I ever bought. Ran great, +/- 1 second a day. The canteen cover was cool too, although the stem underneath was pretty tiny.


----------



## Fortyneck

Hmmm…


----------



## jhb

blah.......


----------



## Chicawolverina

Lena Michaels said:


> Hamilton introduces four new incredible styles for the Khaki Navy Frogman Auto, the precision instrument for underwater explorers.
> 
> The Khaki collections reflects Hamilton’s history of working with the military and how the watchmaker has smoothly transitioned into making watches that are robust, rugged and resilient enough for the wild outdoors. The Khaki Navy Frogman is one of Hamilton’s most technically capable maritime-ready watches. This is ultra-modern adventure watch has a distinguished past. Named after the fearless US Navy Frogmen who wore the original during World War II, the new models maintain that brave dedication to exploring the unknown, with contemporized style and technology.
> 
> With ocean explorers in mind, Hamilton leads with a stainless steel case measuring a grand 46mm on the wrist, extending around the winding crown and housing it securely. Functionality is key with this timepiece. The black, clear-cut dial is enhanced with Super-LumiNova® for low-light legibility when diving, and for additional contrast, orange has been used to highlight the nickeled minute hand and tip of the seconds hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16701332
> 
> 
> For a stealthier, more modern look, feast your eyes on the blacked-out Khaki Navy Frogman. The case is coated in black PVD and is teamed with a grey bezel and dial markings.
> 
> Within the Khaki Navy Frogman beats the H-10 automatic movement. Hamilton delivers a durable timepiece whereby the mechanics of the movement allow for extreme precision and reliability. Its exceptional balance spring made from Nivachron™ delivers enhanced performance. The cutting-edge alloy provides resistance to shocks, temperature variations and magnetic fields, adding crucial utility to a watch built to withstand harsh environments. What’s more, the H-10 offers an extended power reserve of 80 hours! Now here’s a timepiece engineered for accuracy, stability and endurance.
> 
> The intrepid new look for the Khaki Navy Frogman Auto extends through to the band. The waved rubber strap (available in khaki or black) pays homage to the unparalleled power of the sea. It’s the perfect wrist companion for those who feel completely at home in the deep, whether at sea (the new Khaki Navy Frogman Auto is water resistant to 30 bar / 300 metres) or exploring nature’s other wonders.
> 
> Powerful and ever dependable, the Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman Automatic is the perfect tool for people who like to push the boundaries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16701338
> 
> 
> There are four styles in the collection to choose from, featuring a black dial, black or grey bezel, rubber strap or stainless steel bracelet and a stainless steel case with the option of black PVD coating. All are protected with sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating.
> 
> Hamilton’s new Khaki Navy Frogman Auto timepieces are guaranteed to make a splash in the style stakes and outshine when it comes to performance. They’re not just built for underwater adventures; they’re built to last.
> 
> Prices start from $1195 USD, going up to $1295 USD for the Black PVD Coated version.
> 
> If you’re interested to learn more or to purchase your very own Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman Auto, visit HamiltonWatch.com/en-us/Frogman.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16701341


Yeah, well for that much I'd certainly wish they'd've used an all metal machined dive bezel, this one is too Yacht-Mastery'ish?


----------



## Mike 777

GP7742 said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to their sleeve from their uniform? I don't know much about the practices of naval divers around the world.


Sleeves work, but they inevitably ride up over the watch, especially when crawling. Something like this will assure camouflage and "light discipline":









SECURE WATCH COVER


Item code: 73696 The watch strap feeds through the holes in the cover to keep it secure. Closes with a press stud. Hides and protects watches. Perfect for military ops, work, surveillance, security.




www.cwcwatch.com


----------



## Mike 777

Not my cup of tea; it's a little too, shall we say, stylish to be considered a military-type watch, IMO. OTOH, their Khaki field watch, which imitates the look of the Vietnam-era military-issue watches, looks perfect to me. This diver's model does seem to be capable enough for military use, though.

Now, the all-black dial/hands version takes stealth too far. The watch should be easy to read under combat conditions, which is why military dials use white hands/nos. on black backgrounds, yielding the maximum contrast. If this watch gets muddy, which it will in the field, you'd never be able to read it.

But when you're "in the rear, with the gear," it would be perfect for what we Marines used to call "Remington Raiders" (after the old Remington typewriters). The Army calls them "chairborne commandos."


----------



## Henry Bowman

Ringolevio said:


> I was gonna "Love" your post, but I took off a couple of points for "break lights."


Sorry, I should proof read my posts better before hitting send, I was dictating to the phone while driving. It gets all kinds of stuff wrong.
But if I HAD hit that low rider would not then it be okay to call them break lights?


----------



## countingseconds

Handsome watch with a great wrist presence. I'm loving it.


----------



## GP7742

Mike 777 said:


> Sleeves work, but they inevitably ride up over the watch, especially when crawling. Something like this will assure camouflage and "light discipline":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECURE WATCH COVER
> 
> 
> Item code: 73696 The watch strap feeds through the holes in the cover to keep it secure. Closes with a press stud. Hides and protects watches. Perfect for military ops, work, surveillance, security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cwcwatch.com


Oh, great to know this kind of thing! Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## SPC54

leadbelly2550 said:


> I saw a video that shows how the crown guard works. when you unscrew the crown, the bottom edge of the (snip)


From what you describe, it is similar to crown guards I have on a Citizens Signature dive watch and an Invicta.

Personally I liked the canteen guard on the previous model. Glad I got my titanium version while available.

Its surprising in a way that they would change this.I thought the previous versions were quite successful. If so, why mess with it?


----------



## segibbons03

Interesting...


----------



## CloudMountain

46mm ? A little out of step perhaps.


----------



## Lourdgoogoo

I like the watch itself, but that rubber strap would have to go.


----------



## BundyBear

I quite like the watch as I think it looks nice. However, the biggest problem for me is the type of bezel used. I have had poor experience with the relief type of numbers used as they look crappy when it gets scratches or dings. Smooth bezel works best in this instance.


----------



## Simon

HABUMIKE said:


> When are people going to realize that military divers solve the problem of "stealthing" their watches by placing a cover over them, not by blacking out the features on the watch itself?



Really? I have never read this or seen a photo of a stealth cover with the Mil divers I know:
Hamilton's 1950's US Navy Buships
British Navy/SBS Mil Sub, or Mil CWC 300 or Tudor Milsub,
IDF's Shayetet's Kontiki Super
Marine Nationale's 1970's Tudor or 1980's TAG or Beuchat
Russian Special forces Zlatoust diver
Italian military Navy Panerai


----------



## Simon

I got to try one of the new Hamilton Froggies today
I was in an AD when the Hamilton south of England sales manager was in and we were introduced and had a great chat about previous issues, current line-up etc He shared about a couple new products being released later this year that look totally awesome. I commented on his watch and he took it off, and said "try it on" -and was genuinely interested in my opinions. He impressed me as much as the watch.

And he was wearing the new Frog. It is a lovely watch - it looked great - felt quality - large, very clear dial, superb action of the substantial crown; decent positive but firm bezel (kinda early GP Seahawk/Tissot Seastar/Yachtmaster/IWC GSTAquatimer) vibe, but I liked the polished raised accents)

Lovely large grey-black dial has a nice textured finish. The slightly domed crystal is a beaut. The hands that look similar to the previous model Titanium Frog actually look better on this model. I was not sure about the unnecessary bump on the left hand side of the case - I have a Citizen 300m diver that does this as does the Formex Reef. Presumably to balance the case aesthetic against the large crown/guard on the opposite case side. The crown guard works - and the action unscrewing is smooth but robust. I thought it decent on the black rubber but the strap aint the best - I'd probably buy watch on bracelet - try on ISOFrane.

Mucky light reflecting (tried photoshopping away) photo due to blazing multiple lights in showroom


----------



## Mike 777

GP7742 said:


> Oh, great to know this kind of thing! Thank you for the clarification.


De nada, brother.


----------



## HABUMIKE

Simon said:


> Really? I have never read this or seen a photo of a stealth cover with the Mil divers I know:
> Hamilton's 1950's US Navy Buships
> British Navy/SBS Mil Sub, or Mil CWC 300 or Tudor Milsub,
> IDF's Shayetet's Kontiki Super
> Marine Nationale's 1970's Tudor or 1980's TAG or Beuchat
> Russian Special forces Zlatoust diver
> Italian military Navy Panerai


OK, when have you ever seen a "blacked-out" mil-spec watch? Or any of your above watches in "blacked-out" style?


----------



## Ticktocker

Great looking watch. Love the hour hand. Love the size. Love the dial, the seconds hand, the hour markers. But that crown guard...... hideous. Looks uncomfortable and unnecessary.


----------



## Simon

HABUMIKE said:


> OK, when have you ever seen a "blacked-out" mil-spec watch? Or any of your above watches in "blacked-out" style?


ah, we agree there - somewhat pseudo - all that black mil spec stuff is silly and I'm sure bought by never been mil folk

my best chum was SAS for 17years and wore a black Gshock + G10 strapped on webbing - and an Omega in the bar


----------



## Simon

Ticktocker said:


> Great looking watch. Love the hour hand. Love the size. Love the dial, the seconds hand, the hour markers. But that crown guard...... hideous. Looks uncomfortable and unnecessary.


Yep - the depth of the watch (which wasnt overly thick) nevertheless meant the crown guard was positioned a few mil above the skin and I didnt 'feel' it. Interestingly the sales manager said it reflected a design from the 1950's and they had examples of Navy Divers soldering small wire frames around the crown as added protection. And this was a production version of a DIY addition that the guys thought served real purpose


----------



## segibbons03

I agree


----------



## Jonathan T

46mm? Yeah a bit big….


----------



## Anthonytosc

Not personally my style but not a bad looking watch. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlugo

Just tried it on at an AD. It looks impressive on the wrist. I like the whole look with the crown guard and 46mm case!
But not enough to buy it, though.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Looks ok but there's better out there I feel like


----------



## marcus_1110

ive never been a fan of hamilton, not sure why


----------



## nsims

Love the black on black look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageking

Gshock alternative? Quite big!


----------



## KaiRoMa4D

Why do I want to buy literally every Hamilton I see? These guys have the world's most elite designers. Hands down.


----------



## brismith502

Love the look, wish it come in a 40mm.


----------



## keeper_

Definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## wwiseman

An interesting take on the CG..


----------

